# What are these Fuse Links made of?



## wickwack024 (Sep 18, 2021)

I have been processing silver contacts and fuse links in A.P. 5:1 (31.5% HCL : 3% H2O2). I had been soaking the contacts for a while using a magnetic stirrer and the solution was getting near saturation as it was a dark almost opaque Green.For the purpose of keeping these separate, I poured off some A.P. into a filtering flask then added some of these fuse links from inside old 70A one-time cartridge fuses. The A.P. bubbled aggressively, got a little warm, the fuse parts began rapidly dissolving an leaving behind undissolved black bits, the copper fell out of solution and it was now clear with lots of precipitate on the bottom. So the copper fell out of solution and was replaced by something less dense. Im not familiar with what dissolves clear in HCL


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 19, 2021)

Looks like zinc, or zinc alloy


----------

